# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Ερωτήσεις για σταντ

## Athina

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...σήμερα είπα να περάσω από το ***** μήπως και βρω σταντ για τα παπαγαλάκια μου (δυο μπατζι κ δυο κοκατιλ)αλλά είχε μόνο ένα πολύ μεγάλο με 120ε.Επειδή δεν ξέρω τιμές θα ήθελα να μου πείτε "περίπου" τι τιμή έχουν και αν ξέρει κανείς μαγαζιά στη Θεσσαλονίκη που πουλάνε.Θα ήθελα πολύ να προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω μόνη μου ένα αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι χρειάζεται και πως.Αν κάποιος έχει φτιάξει θα χαιρόμουνα πολύ να μου το παρουσιάσει και να μου πει τι ακριβώς έκανε και τι υλικά χρησιμοποίησε!




Περιμένω να δω τις δημιουργίες σας...  ::  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

*Αθηνά έχω σβήσει το όνομα του καταστήματος που δεν πρέπει να αναφερθεί γιατί είναι διαφήμιση κ επίσης θέλω να παρακαλέσω εκ των προτέρων oi όποιες προτάσεις για καταστήματα να αναφερθουν με πμ!

*Όσον αφορά την ερώτησή σου τώρα, η τιμή εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος!Π.χ. εγώ το δικό μου το είχα αγοράσει γύρω στα 10 ευρώ, μικρό, ξύλινο απλό σταντ που το βάζω στο γραφείο μου κ γενικώς δεν είναι κάτι σπουδαίο!
Τώρα αν θέλεις κάτι μεγαλύτερο φυσικά η τιμή θα αυξηθεί...
Για τις ιδέες που ζητάς, υπάρχουν πολλές ήδη εδώ στο φόρουμ, ψάξε στην ενότητα με τα σταντ κ δε θα μείνεις παραπονεμένη σίγουρα!

----------


## Athina

Βίκυ συγνώμη για το όνομα δεν ήθελα να κάνω διαφήμιση... :: 
Μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις με πμ από ποιο petshop πήρες το δικό σου (νομίζω ότι για τα μπάτζι μου είναι καλό)

----------


## Georgia_io

Αυτές τις μέρες θα ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή της δικής μου παιδικής χαράς για το Seldon μου (μπατζάκι) και τη μελλοντική του φίλη. Αν θέλεις θα κάνω ένα θέμα να δείχνω βήμα βήμα πως το ετοιμάζω  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Εννοειται αυτο Γεωργια, ολοι θελουμε!!!

----------


## Athina

Αχ ναι βρε Γεωργία...αν δεν σου είναι κόπος !!!  ::

----------


## Georgia_io

Με χαρά λοιπόν θα το μοιραστώ μαζί σας (σίγουρα θα σας το έδειχνα ολοκληρωμένο) βήμα βήμα, απλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μου πάρει να το ολοκληρώσω. Θα το δουλεύω απογεύματα κυρίως. Στο μυαλό και στα χαρτιά είναι έτοιμο, στην πράξη δεν ξέρω τι θα προκύψει. Έχετε υπομονή λοιπόν  :Happy:

----------


## Epicouros

Αθηνά,...έχεις π.μ.

----------


## Athina

Αύριο κιόλας θα πάω να τα δω από κοντά (μιας και είμαστε σχεδόν δίπλα)
Νάσε καλά Νεκτάριε!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Σιγά τον κόπο.

----------


## marlene

*Έχεις πμ και από εδώ! 

Γεωργία, σκαρώνω ένα μινι σταντάκι κι εγώ..! Έλα να αρχίζουμε τις δημιουργίες τα κορίτσιααα....!!!!!!     *

----------


## Athina

Άντε Μαρλένε περιμένουμε  :Anim 19:

----------


## vagelis76

Αθηνά κάτι τέτοιο ψάχνεις αν κατάλαβα σωστά ε?
*Το σταντ του Ερμή !*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το δικό μου 110 Ευρο απο το *************.

----------


## kdionisios

Κωνσταντινε απο ************ Αμερικης το παρηγγειλες?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντινε απο *********** Αμερικης το παρηγγειλες?


Απο το ************

----------


## Athina

Ναι Βαγγέλη κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## mitsman

Διεγραψα οπου αναφερετε Κωσταντινε και Διονυση το ονομα του μαγαζιου...
*Απαγορευεται η διαφημιση παιδια!*
Φιλικα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τα Montana σε  αυτού του μεγέθους που ψάχνεις είναι πολύ καλά και γερά.

----------


## Athina

Του Ερμή τι είναι?

----------


## Athina

Κανένας?

----------


## Georgia_io

> *Γεωργία, σκαρώνω ένα μινι σταντάκι κι εγώ..! Έλα να αρχίζουμε τις δημιουργίες τα κορίτσιααα....!!!!!!     *


Πώς πάει το σταντάκι Μερλέν; Εγώ έμεινα λιγάκι πίσω... Τώρα θα ασχοληθώ, να το προχωρήσω!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αθηναα σου ευχομαι να φτιαξεις,να αγορασεις ενα καλο σταντ για τα παπαγαλακια σου.Μηπως ξερεις κανενα αλλο πετ σοπ στον Ευοσμο....η οποιος ξερει καποιο καλο να μου στειλει πμ παρακαλω....  :Happy:

----------


## Athina

Εύοσμο Ευθύμη όχι ξέρω όμως άλλα δυο μεγάλα πετ που μπορώ να σου στείλω τις διευθύνσεις με πμ

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα μπορουσες να μου το στειλεις...σε παρακαλω στειλτα αν μπορεις..........


Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------

